# Beanie seam



## wildkatz (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi, this may seem like a funny question, but I do not wear beanies. I have some to sew and am not sure whether the seam is worn on the back of the head, or on the side of the head. 

As this will make a big difference where I put the logo, any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

The seam should always be at the back.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

My choice would be back of the head, but I would ask the customer which they prefer. Some people prefer the side of the head.


----------

